# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my guys... ugly tank, but it has plants!



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

golden head ghost, 9 months old, 5"









pigeon blood, 14 months old, 4.5"









Grow out tank... maybe a breeder tank in the future!









I would like to make a nice biotope in the future, something like the other pic in this gallery.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

golden head ghost, 9 months old, 5"









pigeon blood, 14 months old, 4.5"









Grow out tank... maybe a breeder tank in the future!









I would like to make a nice biotope in the future, something like the other pic in this gallery.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Ekim, I know you have the potential of doing that, so why donÂ´t you just go for it?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Birgit, 
Right now i'm going for a nicely aranged tank with different colors and leaf shape....
Something like your style... Something that make you say WOW!

I only have 1 pressuruzed CO2 system and running hose / tubes through my house isn't really an option! I hate the yeast methode!

The biotope looks very nice and natural, but I do like a nicely aranged / aquascaped tank better!

It's hard to explain what i'm talking about!

Thanks again


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ekim,

Such is the trial of so long life, no? I'm having that same dilemma right now too. I guess the solution is GET MORE TANKS!









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Ekim,
> ...


More tanks, ya 100 gallons and 5 lbs


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Did u get the discus from a breeder or LFS?

I had a minor problem with the LFS I got mine from. I didn't notice they have hole in the head till last week.. trying to fix it up now







. read on a website that 2 weeks of red earthworm should cure the problem without using the METRONIDAZOLE

I change their diet to my own mix of beefheart shrimp and spirilina flakes this week. Hopefully that will take care of the nutrient problem


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edge,
The discus originally were bred in Singopore but i got them through the LFS. When bringing home discus, you should always quarantine them for at least 4 weeks. Pretty much with any fish, but most importantly discus. Large 50% daily water changes,as well as very consistant water parameters is the key. good luck.


----------

